# what should I do???



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

I'm sure the answer is in questions already asked, but I have a 1.5 year old V that I started working with when she was 6 months. I worked with her for about 2 months and quit because the guy I was working with was charging me his rates two work with his apprentice besides the fact that my father in law was fighting it the whole way. I would like to get her hunting especially now that my uncle has a nice piece of property that butts up to a game preserve. their birds are all over his property. she started on the whoa command and has a general idea of it, but needs work. she was put on a bird in a launches when she was near 6 months old but nothing since. what are the steps from here?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a difficult question to answer. 
I'm not sure what Father in Law has to do in the equation, but if it is your dog it's up to you to decide what to do, unless maybe He's paying the freight.

It's difficult because it's virtually impossible to see the dog and what he's doing to advise you on where to proceed and what to do next. Does he free run, handle, recall, point, bump and chase... etc. Has he been introduced to gunfire, and how? What birds has he had contact with and how does he handle them. 

My advice would be find a different trainer if you weren't happy with the first one and go for a few private sessions. You'll get much more appropriate input on your specific dog than we can offer through the forum.

Good Luck!
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two months training as a pup a year ago. I would start back at ground zero. Even if the first part of it turns into a refresher course, it would be better than having holes in her training. I'm with Ken on doing a few private sessions. It can save you a lot of time having a pros in put.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Moose - if you have a hunting V - everyday is starting at the beginning - break to birds - break to gun the right way again - I am not a trainer but I do know this - after a lifetime with pointers - they are at their best in the field when they hunt for the owner - work with a trainer you trust ( that means in the field with both of them ) the father in law is just that - get advice from an indifferent party and move on - there are no simple answers - but hard work consistency and a love for the PUP !


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

First off let me say that I'm a very green noob. 

Thanks for the input and I have been on the hunt for a trainer for private lessons. its difficult to find one in the Pittsburgh area. The trainer I used before was expensive, because he is well known in the area and is great at what he does. I was willing to pay for him until he put me with one of his younger trainers and wanted to charge the same amount. call me what you will, but i didn't think it was right. 

I should have explained where my father-in-law comes in. He helps out a lot with her training and is an extension of me. the problem is he can be a stubborn *ss. Because the bird selection isn't that great around here he wouldn't help me train her and because he is retired he is her personal dog walker. so when i'm not around he teaches her what he wants her to know (chase deer, chipmunks, and anything other than birds). now that my uncle has the property with a bounty of birds he has gotten on board. I just wish it would have been sooner... 

Now then she is an off leash dog, she only knows how to work local trails that do not have birds (trying to work on that). she is good at recall. not great at retrieving, but tries. honestly she hasn't had much training since last year. she isn't gun broke, because i'm afraid to screw her up and the expensive trainer didn't really want to help in that department... direct quote was "we'll tell you how to do it, but your on your own"

I completely agree that she needs to start back at 0, now that i have tried to reintroduce the whoa command. one minute she gets it the next minute she tucks her tail and looks confused. trust me I don't raise my voice and i don't hit. i think she can since that i'm nervous about screwing her up, if that makes any since.

I'm taking her out tomorrow just to see how she does in a non hunt situation with birds. she has potential, I think the only thing holding her back is me...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Moose look up bird breeders in your area - get 6 quail - lock wings or clip flight feathers - stopping now - alot of posts here how to break to bird & gun - read them and u choose -


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive never heard of a gun dog trainer that would tell a client they are on their own when it comes to intro to gun fire. A bird dog has to love two things, birds and the sound of gun fire because it means birds.
I would get her off the paths and into the open fields.
While your looking for a new trainer I would purchase the book Training with Moe.

I wouldn't down the last trainer when talking to a new trainer. He might decide not to take your dog because he wouldn't want you talking bad about him. Tell him who you had her with and let him make his own judgements. Most trainers good or bad know each other if they have been doing it for years.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The other avenue I typically recommend is to get involved in your local Vizsla Clubs. PA has two - Conestoga Vizsla Club
http://www.cvcweb.org/index.html

and a relatively young club Keystone Vizsla Club of PA.
http://www.keystonevizslaclub.org/default.html

There are always groups of people that get together and train on weekends, especially as weather improves and most especially right before a Hunt Test (there is one coming up at the end of February.)

The contacts you make through these organizations is invaluable.

Good luck
Ken


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

again thank you for all your help. I'm not bad mouthing the trainer I had. he was good at what he started me on. Would you pay the same rate a master trainer charges to get his apprentice? 
I will check out that book as you said. Thank you for the clubs as I have been looking everywhere for any clubs in the area. there is a gsp club but that is about it. 
Thanks again,
Lance

Update: Both clubs are on the opposite side of the state...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ken.....sorry but the Keystone Vizsla club made me giggle.............. I'm picturing manic Vizslas in an old roadster chasing the bad guys........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a NAVHDA chapter thats not far from you. Most of them will have training days and contacts to trainers in your area.
Shenango Chapter of NAVHDA


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The clubs address may be on the other side of the state but members of the Field fraternity are roadies. There will be members relatively near you and likely even adjoining states. For example Vizsla Club of Northern California has members in Nevada and I am a member of the South Coast Vizsla Club which is probably an 8 hour drive.

I guess what I'm trying to say is don't discount the clubs because they're not in your hometown. You will truly be missing out. The Conestoga Club has been going for 50 years. There's some valuable experience in that membership roster.

If you want to get into field events, expect travel. It is bigger country in the West than the East, but several hours drive to get to an event is pretty normal in your neck of the woods. One to two days is not uncommon in the West.

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

so just a little update. I was able to get her out to the field yesterday just to see if she had interest in hunting. she found a fresh kill for her first but had the itch after that she started getting her nose to the ground and bumped the first 2 she found. the third she naturally locked on point like a statue and with out moving her head looked at me for guidence. I told her to whoa, but after 30 seconds she couldn't contain herself ( mainly how little we worked on the whoa command). she found six birds total, two of which i could see if they were bumps or flushes because of the thicket. I wanted her to go out and have fun finding burd and thats exactly what I got. now finding a trainer and training myself begins. I am going out saturda with my uncle and his friend who trained his pointer to get some tips to help me out... thanks again for the help and I am loking into the V clubs you had mentioned. I don't know who has the itch more, Luca or Me


----------

